# What's a good woman's EMT boot?



## Loshi (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm working in NorCal.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Nov 19, 2016)

http://www.danner.com/product/womens/recon-8-black-200g.html

i have these. They're good boots. They're not side-zip, so they're not quick-on/quick-off but they're super comfortable and made in USA.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2016)

Redbacks (~$150) if just for Ambo
Haix Airpower R1 (~$275) if you need an all-purpose boot



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bricker-Mincolla in Oakland (557 5th St) had a good selection. A quick search on Google makes it seem they were taken over by Galls (?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Redbacks (~$150) if just for Ambo


Redbacks are thee best EMS boot I have worn.


gotshirtz001 said:


> Bricker-Mincolla in Oakland (557 5th St) had a good selection. A quick search on Google makes it seem they were taken over by Galls (?)


Perhaps they're a licensed vendor of sorts? There is (was) a uniform store down in LB that was the same. You could order online from Galls and have it delivered to that store, and/ or sometimes go directly to that store for certain items found on their catalog/ website.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Redbacks are thee best EMS boot I have worn.



Some here seem to complain about lack of ankle support. Where I work (ambo), we don't do any real wilderness hike-ins so I have never needed anything beyond what Redback has to offer; sooooooo comfy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Some here seem to complain about lack of ankle support. Where I work (ambo), we don't do any real wilderness hike-ins so I have never needed anything beyond what Redback has to offer; sooooooo comfy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard similar complaints and I agree for your standard urban EMS gig they're great, plus, they had me with two words: slip on.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2016)

I refuse to wear any form of slip on boots due to the lack of ankle support. We do hike in semi often on calls. I roll my ankles just normally walking so good ankle support is a must. My boots have saved my ankles countless times.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 20, 2016)

Loshi said:


> I'm working in NorCal.



Depends on your budget and the nature of your company's calls. For the most part, you can't go wrong with mid-level brands such as 5.11, Bellevilles or Magnums, they offer products both in 6" and 8". For higher-end stuff, like others already mentioned, there are Danners, Redbacks or Haix. In short, any recognized company that makes military/paramilitary gear, will usually have a decent selection.

P.S. Stay away from anything Big 5 or Sport Chalet.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2016)

Personally I like under armor(the top of the line boot by them) boots, however I never get them because of 5.11 and bates le discount.. So now I have both bates and 5.11 8 inch boots all side zip.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Stay away from anything Big 5 or Sport Chalet.


Sound advice.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

I prefer the FF111 Station Boots. If I had the room on the ambulance I would bring my Whites Smokejumpers for like my pal Desertmedic said those calls that we have to hike to get to.


----------

